# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  اقوى سيارة مرسيدس  بتعديل  AMG

## tears

[align=center]أعلنت مرسيدس AMG عن إنتاج اقوى سيارة لها على الاطلاق فيما تم فتح باب الحجز عليها من قبل العملاء لدى جميع وكلاء مرسيدس بنز في منطقة الشرق الاوسط، وتأتي SL 65 AMG Black Series الجديدة ذات المقعدين في مجموعة يتصدرها طراز بمحرك 12 اسطوانة المزدوج التوربو سعة 6.5 ليتر تبلغ قوته 670 حصانا وله عزم دوران هائل يبلغ 1000 متر نيوتن يساعدها على التسارع من الصفر الى 100 كلم في الساعة في 3.9 ثانية فقط فيما تبلغ سرعتها القصوى المحددة الكترونيا 320 كلم في الساعة. 
















[IMG][/align]

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر

سيارات جميلة
الله يرزقنا منها

----------


## مدحت

مشكور يا صديقي على المعلومة الحلوة

حلو انها تنزل في الشرق الاوسط

----------


## M7MD

*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

بتجنن

ما شاء الله*

----------


## mylife079

مشكور 

سيارة حلوة كتير 

ما شاء الله

----------

